# Pager en couleur



## devin plompier (6 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai voulu trouver un moyen d'afficher les pages d'aide de la commande man en couleur. J'ai donc obtenu le pager most et suivi deux-trois indications sur le web et ça marche.
Cependant, j'aimerai bien pouvoir visualiser d'autres genre de textes dans le terminal sous forme colorisée, comme des fichier .tex ou .c. Mais ça ne marche pas.
Est-ce que vous savez comment faire ça avec most ou autre chose ?
Attention, je parle bien d'un pager, et non d'un éditeur (genre vim, qui est très bien cependant).
Merci.


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2013)

Ceci, peut-être.

Il y a aussi cette astuce et ça aussi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h35 ----------

Finalement, pas besoin de se casser les pieds, il suffit d'utiliser le script _less.sh_ qui vient avec _Vim_ ; sur Mac OS X, cest : "/usr/share/vim/vim73/macros/less.sh"


----------



## devin plompier (30 Juillet 2013)

Merci.

Désolé du très grand retard, j'ai tendance à oublier mes posts.


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2013)

J'espère que la solution t'aura été utile malgré tout


----------

